# Fairytale path design



## IndiaHawker (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm designing a fairytale path (to match the town hall, station, bridge, etc in that theme).. I've already got my basic design, but has anyone else created a fairytale themed path that i can look at for inspiration, before i create all the pieces? Not looking to copy anyone's designs, just want to make sure I've chosen the most accurate colours and see if there's anything else i could add to make it better. So I'd really appreciate if anyone with a fairytale themed path could share their dream address so i could have a look, please? Thank you


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow! Although I didn't know any but I am pretty curious about how your design gonna be =D please share it out when it done xD just the picture not qr will do =D I just wanna see xD


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Feb 28, 2014)

next time use the Able Sisters section

Anyway, here's an unusual river design


----------



## Ras (Feb 28, 2014)

This isn't mine, but I was in this dream the other day and it had a pretty nice path:

♥︎ Town: Pufftop ♥︎
♥︎ Mayor: Raquel ♥︎
♥︎ Dream Address: 5000-3678-0918 ♥︎ 

Lots of pastels.  It's kind of Easter-looking.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 1, 2014)

good idea! looking forward to it! my town is modern though, but i like the fairy tale bench.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Mar 11, 2014)

Finally finished it! I haven't designed that many paths before so it's not that great but I think it's okay.. I can't really upload a picture at the minute but my dream address is 6100-3748-3437, i could really use opinions and constructive criticism if anyone could help please?

I've only laid out a small bit of it in front of my town hall, but it's enough to get a basic idea! I'm thinking of adding a couple of decorative squares to incorporate into appropriate places. Sorry about my boring town, i haven't had this one for long!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 11, 2014)

There's one that matches the fairy tale bridge to like a T. But it's 28 pieces ._.


----------



## Twisk (Mar 12, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> There's one that matches the fairy tale bridge to like a T. But it's 28 pieces ._.



Hehe I came here to share about the path I made based off the bridge, and yep that's mine ^_^ It is a lot of pieces, but I figure I'm going to have 4 characters anyway, and I prefer to use up my pattern slots on landscaping/paths (or even rooms) rather than clothes.
You can see the path here, if you want: http://aforestlife.wordpress.com/qr-codes/

I've seen others do things with the same idea, like this:
http://animal-crossing-new-leaf-har...2760529/fairy-tale-bridge-themed-path-pattern
http://animal-crossing-new-leaf-har...y-guys-i-played-some-hide-n-seek-with-bam-and

Also, many people just use colorful tiles and bricks like this in fairytale towns:
http://abiecrossing.tumblr.com/post/77747422291/spring-is-here-i-was-so-excited-so-i-took-a-lot


----------



## IndiaHawker (Mar 12, 2014)

Twisk - wow, your path is stunning, it looks so much like the bridges! Getting tempted to use it because i like it so much, but i think I'm sticking with mine since it took so much effort. I think i could deal with 28 pieces.. My current is only 15, but one i made before was 38 i think, or somewhere around there!

still looking for feedback please! Seriously just say whatever you like i just want opinions on my path please


----------



## Twisk (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry, I missed where you were asking for feedback >_< I just visited your town and I really like your path! The edges are where you added the fairytale-style border, with the gold triangles that can be seen on many of the fairytale PWPs (like the train station, town hall, bench, and clock). I like that attention to detail a lot! If I had to give advice for improvement, maybe that the yellow bricks are a little on the bright side, and that more variety of colors could be incorporated into the path possibly. But you could definitely use the path how it is currently, it already looks great! Color-coordinating some flowers alongside the path -- like yellow, pink and blue flowers -- would look lovely!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 12, 2014)

I really do like the path. As Twisk said the yellow bricks do feel too bright. You should try adjusting the color.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks so much for the feedback! Yeah, i was thinking the yellow does look bright, although it was the lightest yellow there, i WISH there was a way to adjust the colour on a slider like in paint and photoshop and stuff. I think I'll have a play around with the colours a bit and see if maybe a very pale tan will do the job! Thanks so much though, glad you like it!


----------

